# VQ IN B15?!!



## mesk8street (Sep 26, 2007)

Alrighty. i was checkin out some of the spec v's on car domain. i was kinda browsing through and i saw that one of them had a vq motor in it and was going twin turbo. yes. awesome. i got a question. What trans would bolt up to that to maintain fwd?? if ne one has any info. id be very thankful!!! heres the link to the car on cardomain. the vg is shown on the last page. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/762650


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

The swap uses the Spec V tranny with a VQ bellhousing. A project of that nature is most likely coming from the main guy who is the VQ swap pro. His screen name on several other boards is TRAV4011 (don't know if he's on this one). His company is FI-R (forced induction racing). A VQ35DETT is most certainly NOT going to be cheap by any means. Here's a tad bit more info as far as pricing goes for a VQ swap alone, along with some options priced out as well--> My SpecV / FI-R VQ Swap Pricing/Options..


----------



## mesk8street (Sep 26, 2007)

alright man, thanks. that is probably one of the most insane swaps ive seen, as far as the spec v goes. ill get workin on it and ill post pics later. lol i got alotta time and money. btw do you have any information as far as the motor mounts go?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Are you refering to the mounts for the VQ swap or MMI for the QR25?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

mesk8street said:


> alright man, thanks. that is probably one of the most insane swaps ive seen, as far as the spec v goes. ill get workin on it and ill post pics later. lol i got alotta time and money. btw do you have any information as far as the motor mounts go?


Travis doesn't sell a kit, so you'd be on your own making mounts. however thats not where you need to worry, the wiring is what gets everyone stumped and Travis still doesn't have the cruise control working for the swap.

Best of luck though, he charges quite a bit but there is quit a bit more work.


----------



## mesk8street (Sep 26, 2007)

no man i do my own work as far as that goes. and when it comes to the wiring i pretty much have that portion down. i just have to get my buddy to help me out with some of the wiring. but this does seem like a lot of work and it seems as if it wouldnt be worth it. i feel like the torque would tear the b15 apart. beh im not sure. thats something id have to look into further. but as far as the jdm sr20det, would the spec-v's trans bolt up to that alsoo?? that swap is obviously going to be cheaper and seems a little more practical.


----------

